# Lithuanian: birthday greetings



## Setwale_Charm

Could somebody help me translate, please: 
Happy birthday!
Wish you happiness an all the love in the world, patience with all of us and to continue to bring light into our lives!!

  Thanks.


----------



## Kassikakk

Well...I can try, but not being a native speaker, I'd rather have the result reviewed by one. The second sentence is quite complicated and contains some possible stylistic pitfalls. My version is:

Su gimimo diena!
Linkiu tau laimės ir visos meilės pasaulyje, kantrybės su mumis visais ir kad tu ir toliau įneštum šviesos į mūsų gyvenimus!!

But I don't know where all the Lithuanian members of this forum have vanished? In fact, I'd have a few questions myself (commenting the above translation, for one).


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Tänan väga, Kassikakk. Frankly, I do not think we had any native Lithuanian speakers on this forum. We lack speakers of many languages. I think, it`s time to start a major campaign for attracting members from new countries.


----------



## e-dre

Greetings, everybody,

Kassikakk, thank You for a wonderful translation! Where do You know Lithuanian language from?
I could remark, that verb nešti means continuous action, while įnešti is to bring in. So, in my opinion, _nešti šviesą_ (acc.) more likely fits here and makes the text more pompastic. 
P.S.when thinking estonian, of course it must be genitive, but it sounds like "to bring some, a bit of light"

Setwale_Charm,
I think Your text needs redaction:
we should eliminate those repetitive _all_'s, which sounds unnaturally here;
Kassikakk translated Your _all love in the world_(like love in place - world), but compare it with _all love of the world_(like global, immence love)...
IMHO it does not look very stylisticly right. I think we have a good occasion to write a more poetic one... 
Of course, it is matter of culture, but I have noted that people like poetry, originality in such occasions like wishing, blessing and so on. And it is clearly seen in linguistic herritage of baltic, slavic, celtic (see irish blessings).
Feel free to compose, versify (just describe the mood...)...

Have fun!


----------



## Kassikakk

e-dre, I'm really glad to see you join this forum so we have Lithuanians (well, at least one) back here. It's also good to hear that my translation was more or less ok.



e-dre said:


> P.S.when thinking estonian, of course it must be genitive, but it sounds like "to bring some, a bit of light"


 
I was thinking more about the continuity aspect when using genitive there. But, as I said, any stilistic aspects are best judged by a native speaker. As to Estonian, on the contrary, I can't even think how to form this sentence normally using genitive. We use accusative in the partitive function while in Lithuanian it's genitive. As a result, usage often turns out to be opposite between the two languages, e.g.:

Tõin vett (acc.) - atnešiau vandens (gen.) - I brought (some) water
Jõin ära kogu vee (gen.) - išgėriau visą vandenį (acc.) - I drank out all the water.

But I feel like I'm overexpanding the topic already. Nevertheless, such comparison is rather interesting and could maybe even involve more languages.


----------



## lithuaniangirl

Setwale_Charm said:


> Could somebody help me translate, please:
> Happy birthday!
> Wish you happiness an all the love in the world, patience with all of us and to continue to bring light into our lives!!
> 
> Thanks.


 

I am lithuanian and I may agree that translation given to you is correct =)


----------

